#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддизм в странах >  > > >  >  > Украина >  > > >  >  >  Где?

## aquarius

Не подскажете, где в Киеве можно приобщиться к буддизму в целом и попрактиковать?  :Smilie:

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Если "приобщиться" означает "почитать какую-то литературу по Дхарме", то напишите мне на емейл, с удовольствием дам почитать книги или послушать лекции.

Если "приобщится" означает принять Прибежище, то в данный момент в Киеве это можно сделать только в ближайшие пару дней у ламы Дорже Жамбо, пока он ещё пребывает в городе. (http://ningma.kiev.ua)
Коллективные практики в общине ньингма пока не проводятся.

С прошлого понедельника по субботу в Киеве были монахи из монастыря Гьюдмед. Вот где возможности и для "приобщения" и для практики были превосходные.
Но увы, они уже уехали.  :Smilie: 

Ну, и, безусловно, есть Карма-Кагью - центр Буддизма Алмазного Пути. http://buddhism.kiev.ua - пока это единственная буддийская община в Киеве, у которой есть собственное помещение. В конце июня должен приехать в Киев лама Оле Нидал, тогда, насколько я понимаю, можно будет принять Прибежище.

Ещё, кажется, можно попрактиковать сосредоточение на дыхании в группе практиков "Шамбала-тренинга" Чогьяма Трунгпы.

Есть в городе и небольшая община Нитирэн-сю.

Ну и есть киевская дзогчен-община, но что-то практиковать вы сможете только если захотите получить (и получите  :Smilie:  передачу от Чогьяла Намкая Норбу. Для этого нужно связаться с общиной в конце июня.

Координаты и телефоны всех этих общин могу сообщить по электронной почте.

----------

Стас Б (05.04.2009)

----------


## Ирина

Київ 
контактна особа: Слава Гордієвіч
01025 Київ, вул. Строителей, 39, кв.11 
Телефон: 38-044-5599421 або 2091772
Факс: 38-044-5599421
E-Mail: Kiev@diamondway-center.org 
Веб-сторінка: www.buddhism.kiev.ua

----------

Стас Б (05.04.2009)

----------


## aquarius

Спасибо за информацию.

----------


## aquarius

Андрей, на какой мейл писать?

----------


## Eternal Jew

Да-а-а... А "приобщиться к украинскому ламе" можно, судя по переписке Пэмы Бензы (в архиве "БФ") очень не худо... :-)

См. на старом форуме:

http://buddhist.ru/archive/3589.html 

http://buddhist.ru/archive/3206.html

Словом, о-о-чень тайная ("допадмасамбхавская" :-) )ветвь Нингма :-) с таким же тайным и загадочным "тибетским боевым искусством"

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Я не призываю принимать Дорже Жамбо, как ваджрного гуру, но это, кажется, единственный человек в Украине, у которого можно принять Прибежище. И достойный учитель.

Конечно, бывают ещё приезжающие учителя. 
Вот, недавно, приезжал Кьябдже Ньичже Ринпоче.
Жаль только, буддисты об этом узнали последними.  :Smilie:

----------


## Eternal Jew

Да-а! Судя по прочитанному мною, действительно "достойный" учитель!   :Smilie:  

Такой, что Пэма Бэнза (как его назвали здесь же, на форуме, "главный нингмапа города Питера" - ну, псевдонимы раскрывать не будем ) даже затруднился "классифицировать"  :Smilie:  (цитирую): 
"Его Милость Дорже Джамбо Чойдже Ламу, представителя самого яркого мистического ответвления дхармы Будды, а именно: линии прИемственности Ваджраяны, тантрической школы Ньингма-Па." (это с одного из сайтов)

*А написал Пэма Бэнза следующее:* 




> С интересом побывал на вашем сайте и вот что хочу узнать. Хотелось бы поподробней узнать о вашем Ордене (откуда такое название, кстати). Как я понял, ваш учитель учился в Бурятии, не слышал, что там есть нингмапинские учителя, хотелось бы узнать о какой линии идет речь — Лонгчен Нингтик, Чоклинг Тэрсар, Дучжом Тэрсар или еще какая? Также, знакомы ли вам учителя Нингма, которые приезжают к нам в Россию? Отрадно, что монахи занимаются боевыми искусствами маг-цал, о которых никто не знает, даже сами Ринпоче. Наверное, нгондро все уже сделали? Так что не обессудьте за менторский тон и рассейте мои сомнения. 
> 
> Старый хохол-нингмапинец Пэма Бэнза


*Рядом размещено сообщение от Крэзиёгина:*



> Бэнза, не трать порох! Это всё слюнявый нью-эйдж. Посмотрел я их ссылки. Фотокарточка одна действительно аутентична, а остальное — полная туфта. Нехай хлопци играются в Ордена... Всё лучше, чем горилку жрать... (Хотя, кто его знает, может и хуже?) У нас другие задачи. ...


*Пэма Бенза пишет далее (со знаком тире "-" приводятся ответы с сайта "ордена"):*




> > Хотелось бы поподробней узнать о вашем Ордене (откуда такое название, кстати). Как я понял, ваш учитель учился в Бурятии, не слышал, что там есть нингмапинские учителя
> 
> - Учился в Бурятии, не подразумевает под собой, что только у бурятов. Его наставником был Чойчен Дорже Чабчедба лама. 
> 
> >хотелось бы узнать о какой линии идет речь 
> 
> - Увы, но я не знаю, а спросить сейчас не имею возможности. Но обязательно поинтересуюсь. 
> 
> > Также, знакомы ли вам учителя Нингма, которые приезжают к нам в Россию? 
> ...


Одним словом, боюсь Вас немного разочаровать, но сдается мне, полученные "посвящения" и "учения" - суть фикция. Жалко, что таким образом у людей создается впечатление о буддизме в целом!

И думаю так, увы, не только я (см. выше).

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Ув. тов. Eternal Jew!

Информация, которую вы привели - только маленькая и самая безобидная часть слухов, которые ходят про Дорже Жамбо. На самом деле такие страсти рассказывают (и печатают, в МК например) - ужас! Сёко Асахара по сравнению с Олегом Владимировичем просто ангел. 

Я предпочитаю судить людей не по тому, что я о них слышал или читал (а то, вот, в книжке Геше Тинлэя "К ясному свету" я читал что Намкай Норбу практикует шаманизм и дзогчен для неподготовленного ума - это очень вредно), а делать выводы основываясь на личном впечатлении.

Моё личное впечатление таково - Дорже Жамбо - человек хитрый и с богатым прошлым (о котором он сам достаточно много рассказывал), но при этом внутренне честный и искренний.

Существовал Чойчен Дорже или нет - проверить невозможно.  Меня самого очень занимал этот вопрос ещё не так давно.

Но это имеет значение только для серьёзных тантрических практик, где важна чистота линии передачи. А серьёзные тантрические практики он передавал единицам.

Зато очень много (уж не знаю, сколько, но за пятнадцать лет - много сотен!) людей, и я в том числе, благодаря его деятельности узнали о Дхарме, получили учение и начали практиковать. 

По-моему этого достаточно.

Кстати, мне даже жаль, что Лунг-жонг-па это не тоталитарная секта. Тогда в киевской общине не было бы такого разгильдяйства, как сейчас...  :Smilie:

----------


## Eternal Jew

Да я знаю, знаю...

Вот, допустим,  еще из разряда "страшных историй" - на откровенно православном сайте:

Почему мой сын сбежал из "буддистского монастыря"
tskis.narod.ru/kis-list48.htm
Газета "Донецкие новости", 4-10 сентября 2003 г.

Вот и рассуждай потом - верить этой информации или нет? Или это очередная инсинуация!

Я вовсе не хочу поколебать Ваше отношение к человеку, который привел Вас к Дхарме... Но только к настоящей Дхарме, а не связанной с обрядовостью - висюльками, бирюльками, несуществующими именами и титулами - иначе, следуя такой бредовой логике, тот же Далай-лама (по занимаемому месту и рангу) должен быть увешан наградами и регалиями... как большой друг моей семьи Леонид Ильич Брежнев  :Smilie: ... Ан нет - скромный буддийский монах Его Святейшество - без претензий, картинных поз и прочих рекламных методов!

... Наоборот, такие Учителя, как Намкай Норбу Ринпоче и Его Святейшество рекомендуют не менять отношения к своему гуру, даже если он совершает неблаговидные поступки; а просто дифференцировать (на относительном, естественно, уровне) - вот гуру, человек, который привел каким-то образом меня к Дхарме, а вот - его недостойные поступки... 

Вот только слышали ли Вы о том, что учителей надо выбирать тщательно? Как и учеников. 

Возможно ошибусь, но постараюсь по памяти реконструировать такое выражение - "Неправильно выбрать ученика - все равно что выпить яд, неправильно выбрать учителя - все равно что прыгнуть со скалы" (возможно наоборот, но смысл аналогичен)...

Хочу спросить у Вас еще - а если человек самозванец (гипотетически, не применяя к личностям) и не входит в непрерывную линию преемственности Важдраяны и Дзогчена - так Вы искренне уверены, что он все равно может (как вы пишете) хоть единицам, но "передать тантрические учения"?

И последний вопрос: один из цитируемых мною участников "БФ" тоже утверждал, что лично знает этого человека, а вот мнение у него почему-то другое... 
Я не знаю Вас и не знаю его. У меня нет поводов доверять ни тому, ни другому источнику информации. Но есть еще Пэма Бэнза, которого отлично знают практически все (надеюсь, не преувеличиваю) буддисты Ваджраяны в стране, а особенно - в С.-Пб... А еще точнее - нингмапинцы России. И авторитет у него поболе Вашего и не только Вашего!  И у него, извините, мнение как-то с Вашим расходится... Ну не знает он такого "учителя" и его наставника; не знает и его линию! Хоть убей! Так и что же делать, верить Вам? И другим подобным доводам о настолько "тайном и скрытом учении"  :Smilie: , что его никто не видел и не слышал, поэтому так трудно установить - является ли "учитель" Учителем или нет... и был ли у "учителя" другой "учитель" ... и т.п.  :Smilie: 

Хотел бы получить ответ!

Всегда Ваш,

Eternal Jew

----------


## Andrei Besedin

О! Клёвая статья, прикольно. 

Честно говоря, я не вижу повода не верить тому, что изложено в этой статье. По моему, всё правда. Даже, пожалуй, некоторые страшные детали приуменьшены. Например, Сергея там наверняка ещё поили неизвестными псевдомедицинскими препаратами подпольного производства. А лидер этой тоталитарной секты часто ходит не в рясе, а в камуфляже (стройка всё-таки). И вообще он по национальности - цыган  (почти). Ну и так далее.

Правда, сомневаюсь что они в Ольгинке труп достали, а вот череп наверняка созерцали.  
Мысли "зачем учиться и зачем вообще жить" - это ещё цветочки. Наверняка Сергея посещали мысли о том, что он может умереть в любую минуту!

У Дорже Жамбо не только книги о гипнозе есть - ещё и навыки и познания в этом деле очень большие. Да и если бы только в гипнозе...

Но самое главное в статье: ведь мама ребёнка начала читать буддийскую литературу. 
Разве это не замечательно?  :Smilie:  
Какая упайя, а?  :Smilie: 

В общем, никакая не инсинуация - чистая правда. 

Теперь к содержанию письма:

Не знаю, бывает ли Дхарма настоящая или не настоящая... Она или Дхарма, или не Дхарма.  :Smilie: 

Что учителей нужно выбирать тщательно - мне известно. Взгляд Дорже Жамбо мне нравится. 

(А может, это гипноз так действует, я уже зазомбирован и меня ничего не спасёт?)

Про самозванца я не совсем понял - в чём вопрос? Разумеется, самозванец в принципе не может передавать тантрийские учения. Разумеется, подозрения в нарушении самаи - это не совсем хорошо. Хотя другой стороны, мне сложно представить, что человек, понимающий суть Ваджраяны и суть коренных падений, может их осознанно совершать. 

Хотя подобные неясности в ньингме, насколько я понимаю, возникали на протяжении многих веков. Где истинное терма, где ложное...   :Smilie:

----------


## Eternal Jew

Спасибо. Как обычно - ответ немного не по теме и не отвечает на все вопросы собеседника  :Smilie: 

Вы только не подумайте, что я придираюсь
... Я к этому случаю отношусь примерно так: верят же дети, допустим, в Деда Мороза, равно как и не спрашивают у родителей - откуда появились игрушки под елкой. Так и здесь - аналогичный случай... Но проходит время, и детишки взрослеют... Некоторые  :Smilie:  ... И начинают задавать вопросы - откуда взялся этот дядя с длинной бородой и в красивых одеяниях И что за игрушки он принес? И откуда они - из Уддияны или самопального киевско-донецкого производства.

А некоторые (счастливчики!) проносят детскую веру в "чудеса" и "тайных тибетских магов-воинов" через всю жизнь. И вот для них-то "Дхарма" превращается в упомянутые мною висюльки-бирюльки: ордена, умение сильно и точно с криком "Хум", "Ом"  :Smilie:  или каким-то другим  :Smilie:  ударить ногой в челюсть противника (звездануть оппонента, конечно же, исключительно ради защиты "Дхармы" и на благо всех живых существ  :Smilie:  - а как же иначе!). Вот такую "дхарму" я и подразумевал. И Вы прекрасно это понимали. Поэтому не надо передергивать:



> Она или Дхарма, или не Дхарма


потому что я точно так же могу передернуть и написать, что терма бывают только одного типа - истинные, а не (как Вы пишете):



> Где истинное терма, где ложное...


Ладно, вернемся к теме.

Вот, допустим, у Намкая Норбу все понятно, все можно рассказать - линия Дзогчен, идущая от... (перечислять?), через ... ; учителя - Чангчуб Дордже и Оргьен Тендзин; получил посвящения такие-то, дает то-то и т.п.
У других Учителей подобная же ситуация - никаких секретов никто из этого не делает...

... Но это же неинтересно - не правда ли?  :Smilie:  Никакой таинственности! А здесь - сплошные мифы. Мифический "гуру" Чойчен Дорже Чабчедба лама. "Скрытое" (даже тибетские Ринпоче у нем не слышали!) "боевое искусство"... 
Вот Вы, если уж считаете себя его учеником, можете ВНЯТНО сформулировать ответы на вопросы, которые уже задавались Вашим... м-м-м собратьям по "ордену"? (см. выше):

1. Кто такой Чойчен Дорже Чабчедба лама? Годы жизни, происхождение, учителя, место обитания (если еще конечно, он находится в добром здравии... А то может плюнуть на все полученные ранее учения - да махнуть на недельку к нему - за посвящениями?).  :Smilie: 
... Если Вы действительно примерный ученик своего учителя, то уж что-что, а биографию такого высокого ламы Вы должны знать... 

2. Из какой он линии? (поподробнее, пожалуйста; допустим - нингма линии такой-то... Пэма Бэнза уже на выбор предлагал (см. выше) - "Лонгчен Нингтик, Чоклинг Тэрсар, Дучжом Тэрсар или еще какая").

3. Где он обитал в Бурятии и в каком дацане, монастыре и т.п. ? (Подумайте, прежде чем скоропалительно ответить - связь с дацанами сейчас хорошая  :Smilie: , в том числе и электронная, знакомые люди там есть, проверить очень просто!)

4. Очень занимает также вопрос о ""до-Падмасамбхавской-Нингма" и линии преемственности, основанной Гуру Сахасварой в V веке". Это очень ценное сообщение, приравниваемое к открытию, ибо, действительно, ранее неграмотные тибетологи  :Smilie:  полагали, что "первые буддийские учителя были приглашены в Тибет в VII веке царем Сонгцен Гампо, а уж утвердилась Дхарма в Тибете при царе Трисонг Дэуцене в VIII веке, когда в Тибет прибыли Кэнпо Шантаракшита и Гуру Падмасамбхава. " 
Если можно, расскажите поподробнее, желательно со ссылками и цитатами из исторических документов.

5. Какие именно учения даются в Вашем ордене (можно обзорно; тайны особой в этом не вижу - Вы же не будете раскрывать их суть). Только прошу Вас, не смешите народ словосочетаниями "практики нёндро" или (где-то встречал) "практики Джуд-ши". К какой линии относятся эти учения, через кого передавались?

6. Ну, а по поводу "незамеченного" Вами вопроса я уж и не спрашиваю особо:



> один из цитируемых мною участников "БФ" тоже утверждал, что лично знает этого человека, а вот мнение у него почему-то другое... 
> Я не знаю Вас и не знаю его. У меня нет поводов доверять ни тому, ни другому источнику информации. Но есть еще Пэма Бэнза, которого отлично знают практически все (надеюсь, не преувеличиваю) буддисты Ваджраяны в стране, а особенно - в С.-Пб... А еще точнее - нингмапинцы России. И авторитет у него поболе Вашего и не только Вашего! И у него, извините, мнение как-то с Вашим расходится... Ну не знает он такого "учителя" и его наставника; не знает и его линию! Хоть убей! Так и что же делать, верить Вам? И другим подобным доводам о настолько "тайном и скрытом учении" , что его никто не видел и не слышал, поэтому так трудно установить - является ли "учитель" Учителем или нет... и был ли у "учителя" другой "учитель" ... и т.п.


Всегда Ваш,

Eternal Jew

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Я не писал здесь, что считаю себя учеником Дорже Жамбо.   :Smilie: 

Ответы ваши вопросы меня тоже интересуют. Но если они и будут получены - то какая разница, всё равно ведь ничем не докажешь.  :Smilie:  Что так, что так - на слово верить.  :Smilie: 

Про учения в ордене (не в моём!  :Smilie: . Сначала - сатипаттхана и сосредоточение на дыхании, когда возможно устойчивое сосредоточение для аналитической медитации - "четыре общие основы" - (короче "четыре лочжонга"  :Smilie: . При этом особое внимание уделяется практике бренности. 

Те, кто в той или иной мере укрепляются в этих практиках (а кто может сказать о себе, что он укрепился в практике бренности.... а? ) получают "четыре специальные основы". Это тантрическое нёндро - гуру-йога, подношение мандала, Ваджрасаттва, зарождение бодхичитты... 

Ну и уже те, кто закончит нёндро (те самые единицы  :Smilie: , получают посвящение. Какие практики - всё было написано в сообщении Дорже Жамбо на этот форум времён дискуссии с Пэма Бэнзой. Я этих учений не получал, так что говорить о них ничего не буду.

Ну, есть ещё и практики-пособники, типа того же маг-цзал или лунг-ом. Хорошие штуки и сравнительно эффективные в своей области.

Кстати, Eternal Jew, к вам можно по-русски обращаться? А то неудобно как-то.
Повторюсь: то, что в чистоте самаи этого ламы есть большие сомнения - мне ясно. Ваши волнения по поводу атрибутики и обрядовости разделяю, но считаю их беспочвенными.

Приведу свой первоначальный тезис - лама Дорже Жамбо хороший человек, получать у него учения по предварительным практикам можно, и это будет эффективно. Тем более, что выбор в украинских условиях небогатый. 

А вопрос "верить Вам или верить Пэме Бензе?"... Дорогой Вечный, верьте СЕБЕ.  :Smilie:

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Приветствую,

Мне думается, что лучше всего для всех нас будет перевести на русский язык книгу Его Святейшества Дучжома Ринпоче "NYINGMA SCHOOL OF TIBETAN BUDDHISM: Its Fundamentals and History".
В этом замечательном труде подробно описаны учения трех внутренних тантр, в. т. ч. и дзогпа ченпо, как их понимают в нингма, подробно освещены все линии передачи кама и тэрма, а также разъяснены разные щекотливые вопросы - подлинность тантр нингма, взаимоотношения нингма и бона и т. д.
Сам Дучжом Ринпоче - совершенный и милостивый учитель, регент Гуру Ринпоче нашего времени и непререкаемый авторитет для всех, кто следует учениям дзогпа ченпо.
В английском издании эта книга содержит более 1500 страниц и проект по переводу данной книги потребует множество и сил, и времени, и средств.
Но я думаю, что издание этой книги на русском языке, равно как и грядущее издание "Слов моего всеблагого учителя" Патрула Ринпоче - не просто важно, а архиважно. Это как следует прочистит мозги всем адептам и неофитам, рассеет ненужные сомнения и, наконец, задаст правильный вектор в развитии и распространении Дхармы в России.  
Когда мы выбираем между яблоком и муляжом, нам надо выбрать яблоко, а не муляж. Иначе мы не утолим голода, а лишь сломаем зубы.

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

P.S. Я несколько смущен столь пристальным вниманием к своей скромной персоне. 

"Я обычный парень, не лишен простоты,
Я такой же, как он, я такой же, как ты,
Я не вижу смысла говорить со мной,
Это - то же самое, что говорить с тобой..."

Тем более, когда на сей возвышенный портал выходят путешествующие учителя, инструкторы по СМС и просто ваджрачарьи.
Я лишь могу вслед за Патрулом Ринпоче повторить слова великого Атиши: 

Лучший учитель Дхармы — тот, кто борется с твоими скрытыми недостатками.
Лучшее тайное наставление — то, что бьет по твоим недостаткам. 
Лучшие друзья — внимательность и бдительность. 
Лучшие вдохновители — враги, препятствия, болезни и страдания. 
Лучший метод — ничего не придумывать.

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Пэма! Несколько недель назад, вдохновившись прочтением "The Heart Jewel of the Fortunate", я хотел отправить вам письмо с вопросом "Ну почему, почему Уддияна ещё не издала никаких произведений Дуджома Ринпоче?"  :Smilie:  

Я очень-очень рад тому, что это случится.  :Smilie:

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Я не писал здесь, что считаю себя учеником Дорже Жамбо.


... Извините, если что не так. Значит, меня ввели в заблуждение донецко-киевско-украинские источники информации, проще говоря - ваджрные братья... Надеюсь, я не заставил Вас вот так, прилюдно, в интернете, отречься от Вашего учителя (каким бы он не был)?
По поводу:



> Ответы ваши вопросы меня тоже интересуют. Но если они и будут получены - то какая разница, всё равно ведь ничем не докажешь.


- ну понятно-понятно, это смотря на каком уровне дискуссию вести! Если на бытовом, типа "а вот мой учитель круче!" - "нет, мой учитель круче!" - тогда Ваша фраза точна и к месту (т.е. на уровне отстаивания собственного эго, а не истины; там действительно - никому ничего не докажешь). Просто я надеялся, что дискуссия будет вестись так, как это принято в буддизме: может быть, Вы слышали или читали, что после ученых диспутов (подчеркиваю - буддийских, в христианских проще - раз - и на костер!), участники полемики могли признать свое поражение и изменить свои воззрения и религиозные убеждения. Но я чувствую, что это не тот случай...

Почему "не тот случай" - да потому что участники такой идеальной полемики могли логично и последовательно отвечать на вопросы друг друга; относиться  к ним с уважением и не настаивать голословно на своей правоте. А здесь же обратная картина - Вы предпочли ответы на ОСНОВНЫЕ вопросы опять "не заметить", написав 



> "Ответы ваши вопросы меня тоже интересуют",


а потом перевести разговор на частности о мифических "техниках", опять же голословно утверждая, что они 



> "Хорошие штуки и сравнительно эффективные в своей области"(!)...


Дорогой участник "БФ", меня (сколько бы Вы разговор в сторону не уводили - я понимаю, Вас этому учили и Вы в этом, полагаю, специалист), НЕ интересуют Ваши ЛИЧНЫЕ заверения в том, что 



> "лама Дорже Жамбо хороший человек, получать у него учения по предварительным практикам можно, и это будет эффективно"


... или что техники у него действенные (и Вы опять это хорошо понимаете - я имею в виду основную идею моего сообщения, но стараетесь не заметить!), а то ГЛОБАЛЬНОЕ ПОЛОЖЕНИЕ, что сам "лама", его "учитель", его "посвящения", а заодно и "тайное воинское искусство" - просто МИФ...

И поэтому нет нужды сообщать, что:



> "Повторюсь: то, что в чистоте самаи этого ламы есть большие сомнения - мне ясно. "


 - ибо я без Вас это хорошо вижу. Напишите уж тогда честнее (или давайте я напишу) - 
В ТАНТРИЧЕСКИХ ШКОЛАХ НЕ БЫВАЕТ "УЧИТЕЛЕЙ", НЕ ВХОДЯЩИХ В ЛИНИЮ ПЕРЕДАЧИ (или с "нечистой" или "частично чистой" самайей)
- без этого, сколько бы "посвящений" и "учений" он не раздавал, сколько бы не надувал щеки от чувства собственной важности - так он и останется ...

Если для Вас что-то говорит название такого авторитетного источника - то почитайте, не поленитесь, в "Драгоценном сосуде" Намкая Норбу Ринпоче о качествах, которыми должен обладать учитель... Или не читайте - зачем разочаровываться  :Smilie: 

Словом, спасибо, все понятно. Вы мне многое разъяснили. 

Засим прощаюсь, данный subject меня больше  не интересует!

----------


## Eternal Jew

Уважаемый Пэма Бэнза!
А я сам хотел с Вами на связь выйти, даже через издательство - чтобы предложить поучаствовать в данной теме.  :Smilie:  

Никакого "пристального внимания" к скромной персоне" нет  :Smilie:  - уж поверьте, есть только хорошая память на чужие сообщения и теплые впечатления своей _юм_ об общении с Вами  :Smilie: ... Так что на всякие там мои излияния типа: "главный нингмапа, самый авторитетный" и т.п.  :Smilie:  можно внимания не обращать! Я думаю, они Вас (славословия), как РЕАЛЬНОГО (насколько реальность может существовать - специально оговариваюсь, а то опять привяжутся - поди докажи, мол, что реальность существует!  :Smilie:  ), т.е. не фальшивого НИНГМАПА не интересуют!

Спасибо за общение и возможность подкрепить свое сообщение авторитетной ссылкой  :Smilie:  !

Кстати, интересно - ведь прошло уже несколько лет с момента Вашего общения с "орденом". А поступали ли от них еще какие-либо сообщения? И изменилось ли что-либо в Вашем представлении о них?... 

Хотя - Вы и так выше все уже сказали!

Всегда Ваш,

Eternal Jew

----------


## Andrei Besedin

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Eternal Jew_ 
> * Если для Вас что-то говорит название такого авторитетного источника - то почитайте, не поленитесь, в "Драгоценном сосуде" Намкая Норбу Ринпоче о качествах, которыми должен обладать учитель... Или не читайте - зачем разочаровываться 
> *


У меня сложилось странное впечатление от этого обсуждения. Похоже, мы друг друга понимали каждый со своей колокольни и поэтому я отвечал не совсем на то, что вы спрашивали, а вы видели в моих ответах не совсем то, что я писал.  :Smilie: 
Мне казалось, что с самого начала ясно, что ничего, кроме личных заверений и впечатлений, я предложить не могу. Никакой абсолютной истины.  :Smilie: 
Диспуты - дело хорошее в теории, но на практике трудно реализуемы и всё равно зависят от личных впечатлений и заверений...  :Smilie: 

Впрочем, теперь это не важно.

А если вы сможете помочь достать экземпляр "Драгоценного сосуда" - я буду вам очень признателен. В библиотеке нашей общины его, к сожалению, ещё нет, а заказать в МДО его уже нельзя (говорят, кончился!), хотя, мягко говоря, очень-очень хочется.

----------


## arrstar

Хотелось бы поделиться и обменяться информацией по поводу школы Лунг-Жонг-па. 
Мне удалось узнать следующее (сразу же сообщаю где какая информация получена и при обсудждении хотелось бы той же точности источников):
- В донецком совете по делам религий (председатель - Костенко Г.В.) мне вообще сообщили, что это - шарлатаны, тоталитарная секта и вообще "они очень опасные". При попытке уточнить в чем именно - ничего вразумительного не услышал, кроме того, что Мужчиль Олег Владимирович (он же - Дорже Жамбо, - далее: Д.Ж.) - вообще нигде не был, ни в Бурятии, ни в монастыре, а все выдумал сам.
- Монахи другого буддийского ордена - Ниппондзан Нихонзин (японская традиция, центр в г. Донецке) сообщили прямо противоположное: их учитель, японский монах Дзюнсей Терасава познакомился сч Д.Ж. именно в Иволгинском дацане в Бурятии в 1991 году, когда туда приезжал Далай-лама, причем Д.Ж. в это время занималсяименно обеспечением безопасности на территории монастыря в качестве монаха (по крайней мере на съемках того времени он в монашеской рясе, съемки делало местное NV). В это же время с Д.Ж. было еще несколько человек - учеников, двое из которых впоследствии были им оставлены для дальнейшего обучения в буддийской школе при дацане (пос.Топхар, ученики: Коростелев Сергей и Початовский Виктор). Впоследствии Д.Ж. направил Коростелева С. для дальнейшего обучения к Терасаве, в настоящее время он монах его ордена и постоянно при Терасаве в качестве пререводчика). Никакой информации о том, что Д.Ж. шарлатан ни от Коростелева, ни от Терасавы не услышал.
- в этом же, 1991 году Д.Ж. некоторое время преподавал в дацане БИ хуваракам (студентам) по просьбе бывшего в то время ректором Доржи Будаева. Жил он в доме как раз Дармадоди, - это по поводу его ученической связ с этим ламой.
- в 2003 году орден Лунг-Жонг-па выиграл дело в Верховном суде Украины против Госкомрелигии как раз по поводу обвинений в "тоталитаризме", "шарлатанстве" и "незаконной деятельности" (источники: донецкий совет по делам религий и начальник юридического отдела ордена).
- в местной прессе Д.Ж. и орден Л.Ж.п. иначе как "террористами" не называют, при этом ссылаются как раз на донецкий Совет религий (т.е. - как раз на тех, кто ничего не смог доказать в суде). Как удалось выяснить мне "ветер дует" из СБУ - Д.Ж. активно занимается политикой, причем настроен довольно оппозиционно к действующей власти (см. его интервью "Буддизм и политика" на ningma.agava.ru).
- насколько я смог узнать и от членов Л.Ж.п. и из литературы - звание "Чойдже-лама" вовсе не является в тибетской традиции таким уж сверхзначимым - его носят настоятели монастырей, каковым Д.Ж. и является(что-то вроде "преподобный".
- монастырь действительно официально зарегистрирован в пос. Ольгинка Волновахского р-на Донецкой обл. (кстати, это пока единственный официально признанный в Украине буддийский монастырь, в отличии от черкасского "Белого лотоса".
- Д.Ж. действительно имеет тантрическое посвящение, по крайней мере от Далай-ламы, когда тот давал его в 1991 г. в Иволгинском дацане (источники: Терасава, Коростелев, последний, кстати также имеет посвящение в тантру от Дармадоди, которому его рекомендовал именно Д.Ж.).
Буду рад получить любую информацию относительно этой организации (Лунг-Жонг-па) и особенно -Д.Ж.


От некоего Игоря.
С уваженияем Багилов.

----------


## Skyku

мдя... вот и спеши принимать Прибежище... А мне его Д.Ж. интервью "Буддизм и сексуальность" понравилось. Даже знакомым и не очень рассылал.
Вобщем не в корочки буддиста нужно смотреть а в обычный паспорт и трудовую книжку  :Smilie: 
Потому как корочки эти поди проверь!

----------


## Борис

Я, честно говоря, не доверяю г-ну Мучжилю. 

А также Тэрасаве. И нитирэновцам вообще.

----------


## dongen

Доверяю - недоверяю, ну и что из этого.
Упайя то они какие - они то разные.  :Smilie: 
И Дорже Жамбо и Тэрасава способствовали приходу к Дхарме многих людей - ну и замечательно.
Кого-то ведут по Пути - это выбор не наш с вами.
Учитель-ученик - сложная система - как об этом можно судить со стороны? а тем более со стороны дуальности.
Давайте обратим свои умы к себе "хорошим" и узрим: кому мы реально помогаем прийти к Дхарме? кому помогаем идти? ну, хотя бы себе  :Smilie:   (ведь нет никакой самости).
А в Украине бывают и другие учителя.
Намо БУДДА!

----------


## Борис

Привет, Геннадий!

//И Дорже Жамбо и Тэрасава способствовали приходу к Дхарме многих людей //

А кого-то они от Дхармы отвратили...  :Frown:

----------


## Skyku

> _Первоначальное сообщение от dongen_ 
> Давайте обратим свои умы к себе "хорошим" и узрим: кому мы реально помогаем прийти к Дхарме? кому помогаем идти?


Достойная самокритика  :Smilie: 
Значит есть надежда что откроете в себе источник милосердия и сострадания. И научитесь хотя бы простой благожелательности  :Smilie:

----------


## dongen

Если человек действительно пришёл к Дхарме, то его кже ничто и никто не отвратит.
Форма практики может не подходить - но поэтому и есть множество форм, школ, направлений.

Борис, всегда рад общению с Вами. Просто так рад.
 :Smilie:

----------


## dongen

Нет никакой самости, поэтому нет самокритики.
Нет никакой самости, поэтому нет никакого источника (в том числе и милосердия и сострадания).
Четыре великих обета превосходят любую благожелательность.
Лишь дуальное мышление разделяет.
Дождь или Солнце - всё естественно в Природе этой планеты.

----------


## Борис

*dongen:*

//Если человек действительно пришёл к Дхарме, то его кже ничто и никто не отвратит.//

Это если пришел...

//Форма практики может не подходить //

А это может быть и не форма практики вовсе  :Frown: 

//Борис, всегда рад общению с Вами. Просто так рад.//

Взаимно  :Smilie:

----------


## dongen

Для проверки формы есть сутры, каноны, школы, переживание, ПРЕБЫВАНИЕ и ПРОЗРЕНИЕ.
В любом случае человек по ходу практики меняется, проявляя вовне всё более высшие качества (в том числе во взаимоотношениях с людьми). Не погрузившись в среду - как можно судить о формах?
Тэрасава является практиком Лотосовой сутры. Сутровая школа. У меня к этому - никаких напряжений или вопросов.
Намо БУДДА!

----------


## Борис

//Тэрасава является практиком Лотосовой сутры. Сутровая школа. У меня к этому - никаких напряжений или вопросов//

Будда бы с ним, с Нитирэном, и с тем, что в японии нитиреновцы нетерпимы, насколько я знаю, до жути.
Но у меня серьезные вопросы к поведению означенного представителя этой школы.

Тему эту тут не хочу развивать.
Если что - по ПС или по мылу.

----------


## Make

В городе Алчевске Луганской области есть ИТК №13 - "зона".
там благодаря деятельности Дорже Жамбо была официально зарегистрированная буддийская община. Единственная в Украине сангха в местах лишения свободы. Здесь многие узнали о Пути, не многие пошли по Нему, единицы идут и сейчас.
Японский монах Дзюнсей Терасава посещал эту сангху, хотя его как гражданина другой страны не пустили на территорию зоны, он стоял у ворот и кланялся всем проходящим. В библиотеке сангхи осталось несколько книг с его автографом...
Так может все - таки Правильные Действия лучше слов, которые выдаются за Правильные?

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Община до сих пор существует?

----------


## Make

Неформально.  Два года назад было пять человек, потом осталось трое. Один освободился и ушел (по крайне мере собирался) в монастырь к Дорже Жамбо.
 Сейчас не знаю, связь разорвалась.  Надеюсь восстановить

----------


## Дениска

почему бы Дорже Жамбо не пополнить собой Коммунарский (Алчевский) дацан ИТК№13 или пусть прикомандируется в Брянковский БИК№11 брить монахов уже не надо.

----------


## Ersh

> Так может все - таки Правильные Действия лучше слов, которые выдаются за Правильные?


А в чем какая-то особенная правильность этих действий?

----------


## Дениска

вероятно их правильность заключается в вербовке новых членов в уголовно-нацистскую банду "тризуб им. С Бандеры" членом которой является сей деятель в чине сотника. а увы вовсе не в проповедь дхармы. известен сдучай когда один из членов данной организации по кличке "кот" напал с опасной бритвой на депутата местного совета от КПУ в городе Артемовск.

----------


## Аминадав

> почему бы Дорже Жамбо не пополнить собой Коммунарский (Алчевский) дацан ИТК№13 или пусть прикомандируется в Брянковский БИК№11 брить монахов уже не надо.


Мне кажется, что этот форум - неподходящее место для таких пожеланий. Есть что-то получше, что можно пожелать людям:
http://dhamma.ru/canon/snp1-8.htm
http://dhamma.ru/canon/snp1-8.htm

----------


## Дениска

ну почему-же это не пожелание это вопрос.
Украина действительно в настоящее время благодаря либеральностям в законе к подобным организациям стала рассадником лжи и суеверий с вытекающими последствиями и всякой скверны.

----------


## Николай Васильевич

> Хотелось бы поделиться и обменяться информацией по поводу школы Лунг-Жонг-па. 
> Мне удалось узнать следующее (сразу же сообщаю где какая информация получена и при обсудждении хотелось бы той же точности источников):
> - В донецком совете по делам религий (председатель - Костенко Г.В.) мне вообще сообщили, что это - шарлатаны, тоталитарная секта и вообще "они очень опасные". При попытке уточнить в чем именно - ничего вразумительного не услышал, кроме того, что Мужчиль Олег Владимирович (он же - Дорже Жамбо, - далее: Д.Ж.) - вообще нигде не был, ни в Бурятии, ни в монастыре, а все выдумал сам.
> - Монахи другого буддийского ордена - Ниппондзан Нихонзин (японская традиция, центр в г. Донецке) сообщили прямо противоположное: их учитель, японский монах Дзюнсей Терасава познакомился сч Д.Ж. именно в Иволгинском дацане в Бурятии в 1991 году, когда туда приезжал Далай-лама, причем Д.Ж. в это время занималсяименно обеспечением безопасности на территории монастыря в качестве монаха (по крайней мере на съемках того времени он в монашеской рясе, съемки делало местное NV). В это же время с Д.Ж. было еще несколько человек - учеников, двое из которых впоследствии были им оставлены для дальнейшего обучения в буддийской школе при дацане (пос.Топхар, ученики: Коростелев Сергей и Початовский Виктор). Впоследствии Д.Ж. направил Коростелева С. для дальнейшего обучения к Терасаве, в настоящее время он монах его ордена и постоянно при Терасаве в качестве пререводчика). Никакой информации о том, что Д.Ж. шарлатан ни от Коростелева, ни от Терасавы не услышал.
> - в этом же, 1991 году Д.Ж. некоторое время преподавал в дацане БИ хуваракам (студентам) по просьбе бывшего в то время ректором Доржи Будаева. Жил он в доме как раз Дармадоди, - это по поводу его ученической связ с этим ламой.
> - в 2003 году орден Лунг-Жонг-па выиграл дело в Верховном суде Украины против Госкомрелигии как раз по поводу обвинений в "тоталитаризме", "шарлатанстве" и "незаконной деятельности" (источники: донецкий совет по делам религий и начальник юридического отдела ордена).
> - в местной прессе Д.Ж. и орден Л.Ж.п. иначе как "террористами" не называют, при этом ссылаются как раз на донецкий Совет религий (т.е. - как раз на тех, кто ничего не смог доказать в суде). Как удалось выяснить мне "ветер дует" из СБУ - Д.Ж. активно занимается политикой, причем настроен довольно оппозиционно к действующей власти (см. его интервью "Буддизм и политика" на ningma.agava.ru).
> - насколько я смог узнать и от членов Л.Ж.п. и из литературы - звание "Чойдже-лама" вовсе не является в тибетской традиции таким уж сверхзначимым - его носят настоятели монастырей, каковым Д.Ж. и является(что-то вроде "преподобный".
> - монастырь действительно официально зарегистрирован в пос. Ольгинка Волновахского р-на Донецкой обл. (кстати, это пока единственный официально признанный в Украине буддийский монастырь, в отличии от черкасского "Белого лотоса".
> ...


могу добавить.я лично прожил в этом монастыре некоторое время.пристально наблюдал и пытался понять мотивации поступков этого человека.безусловно он проходимец и мот.в его гипнотических способностях можно усомнитсяи во многих других так же.и то что он создал секту не сомненно.но..я ни разу не заметил того чтобы этот человек одел корону владыки и метая молнии заставлял кого то себе поклонятся или девушек делать ему минет во имя просветления.так же не видел отписанных квартир и накрученного имущества адептов во имя высших идеалов.не видел безумного блеска в глазах последователей не наблюдал сексуальной эксплуатации кого либо из учеников и выманивания средств на которые этот проходимец замечательно а главное безбедно мог бы существовать.к тому же он наполовину циган.какой ужас.совсем не тибетец.и за все это время ничего кроме проблем с влястями не нажил.потому что мыслит иначе.потому что есть клубы в которых ребятня и подростки могут заниматься пускай не совсем тибетским боевым исскуством.конечно это опасно ведь они перестанут бухать и не дай бог начнут думать.а в целом кроме своих способностей остапа бендера он принципиален в вопросах духовной дисциплины и порядочный человек.конечно этого мало для звания ламы тем более чойдже.с ув.бывший монах.еще наверное стоит усомнится в его психической нормальности так как вместо того чтобы дать чиновникам откат изарегестрироваться без проблем он подает на них в суд.вместо того чтобы торговать наркотиками или снимать вместе с милицией порно он говорит о каких то нормах.конечно ему не место в обществе нормальных людей.вместо того чтобы разминать резиновую дубину о спины безправных заключенных он организовует там общину.лично я бы придумал что ни будь по проще.а монастырь существует как финансовая пирамида.там за трех месячный зимний ритрит надо было платить 150гр.ровно на мешок крупы сахар и муку для выпечки хлеба.такиелюди как дордже всегда опастны.даже шао линь несколько раз горел то за потенциальную решимость сбросить существующий режим то за то что не согласен.к сожалению за все время моего пребывания там меня так и не взяли ни в черносотинцы ни еще куда. и я по сей день ничего плохого в адрес этого человека сказать не могу.

----------


## Николай Васильевич

> Привет, Геннадий!
> 
> //И Дорже Жамбо и Тэрасава способствовали приходу к Дхарме многих людей //
> 
> А кого-то они от Дхармы отвратили...


уважаемый Борис.я провел в ордене Терасавы не один год.Могу догадываться что именно васотвратило так как хороше изучил эту особу.хотелось бы поговорить с Вами лично.пишите мне на и мейл.pluhkina@ukr.net

----------


## Ali

Ну, насчет "финансовой пирамиды" под сенью монастыря - это конечно круто сказано, учитывая, что единственная квартира, пожертвованая Дух. управлению - это квартира самого Дорже Жамбо. Насчет отсутствия воинского искусства, как практики в тиб. буддизме - тоже узнавал, и легко нашел даже не выходя из дому: http://www.tulkulamalobsang.org/ Да и в других традициях тоже видеть приходилась в "местах обитания". Но главное для меня не это, о чем я уже писал. Дорже Жамбо ЗАНИМАЕТСЯ ДЕЛОМ, а не тратит время на пустые склоки на форумах. В настоящее время я сам участвую в финансировании его пректа по приглашению на СТАЦИОНАРНОЕ проживание в Украину тибетских Учителей для системного обучения монахов и мирян. Уже есть официальная договоренность об отсылке людей в один из крупнейших монастырей Ньингмы в Индии, сейчас решается вопрос о квалифицированном переводчике, чтобы решить вопрос языкового барьера. ДЖ входит в межконфессиональный совет при губернаторе Донецкой области и постоянно отстаивает интересы буддистов как в области, так и в Украине, достаточно почитать его обращения и протесты по поводу попыток ужесточения религиозного законодательства на манер российского. Он также реально лечит людей и если бы его лечение было неэффективно (а оно эффективно, поскольку я сам лечился у него), то каждый день к монастырю не шли бы люди. И вот я читаю на другой ветке, что в РФ Аюшев постоянно блокирует приезд ЕСДЛ. Кто нибудь из русских буддистов будет открыто протестовать? Сомневаюсь, скорее всего опять начнется старая песня на тему "у нас карма плохая". Уверен, что если бы то же произошло в Украине, то ДЖ сразу бы всех "на уши поставил", как уже было в подобном случае с Терасавой. Можно много рассуждать про "непрерывные линии передач" (которые в самом Тибете имеют "дырки" по 200-300 лет) и "чистоту дачи Учения" (непонятно только как с этой "чистой" согласуется раздача тантрических практик всем желающим) - но это не заменит РЕАЛЬНЫХ дел.

----------


## Тимур Тимурович

Уважаемые участники форума!
Я долго наблюдал за обсуждением темы, касающейся личности Дорже Жамбо Чойдже Ламы и решил выразить свое мнение.
Я пришел к Дхарме именно благодаря ему! Никто из вас не сделал ничего для того чтобы те люди, которые сегодня считают его своим Учителем хоть немного ближе стали к Учению, тем не менее позволяют себе осуждать.
Мне АБСОЛЮТНО все равно есть у него посвящения или нет, был у него наставник или нет! Этот человек посвятил жизнь тому, чтобы украинские люди имели возможность прикоснуться к Учению. Чтобы появилась возможность вырваться из Христианских воззрений и рефлексов.
Он дает Учение и показывает как его реализовать в жизни. Для меня важно лишь то, что приносит результат, а не мишура из регалий и стериотипов.
И кто вообще определяет имеет он право давать Учение или нет? 

Ваша же деятельность на этом форуме напротив, отвращает от буддизма. Что можно сказать о буддистах, которые проводят время в склоках и выяснениях кто красноречивее доказывает свою точку зрения?
Кто из вас построил Храм? Он же задумал его и воплотил в жизнь. Там все напоминает о практике и о Будде, там проводятся ретриты.

Теперь о лекарствах. Я лично и мои родные испытал целительные свойства лекарств, которые производят в Храме. Поэтому, НИКТО не убедит меня в том, что они не работают!
И какое мне дело, до того как называется воинское исскуство и является оно тебетским или китайским или еще каким? Оно помагает защитить себя и своих близких - вот главный его критерий оценки! Даже если он придумал Маг-цзал сам, тем более ОГРОМНОЕ ему спасибо и похвала.
Все эти линии передач, посвящения ровным счетом ничего не значат,если человек не верит в то что делает и не делает это для всех живых существ.

А вот еще интересна ваша мотивация, когда вы поливаете грязю этого монаха. В лучшем случае хотите открыть глаза несчастным которые попали в его "секту". Я смотрю на людей, которые называю его Учителем и нахожу вполне адекватных и интерсных людей. А те невменяемые которые появляются там, отпадаю сами собой, как грязь от сапогов.
Занимайтесь собственной практикой. 

Каждый, в соответствии со своей кармой, заслуживает своего учителя. Поэтому ищите своего и не черните чужого, потому что накопите неблагие заслуги. 
Я могу точно сказать, что после встречи с ним моя жизнь качественно поменялась, сегодня я смотрю на мир другими глазами, намного более эффективнее чем, до этого.

----------

Ali (06.04.2009), arrstar (06.04.2009)

----------


## Sforza

> Все эти линии передач, посвящения ровным счетом ничего не значат,если человек не верит в то что делает и не делает это для всех живых существ.


А отсутствие линии передачи,что либо значит?
И если вы,его последователи, считаете Олега Володимировича украинским тертоном и зачинателем новой линии,то так и объявите.Чё уж стесняться.Мы всё поймём. :Smilie:

----------


## Ali

А откуда у вас такая уверенность в "отсутствии линии передачи"? Лам-рим не является буддийским Учением? Или это не относится к тибетскому буддизму? Так Дорже Жамбо давал практики Лам-рима еще до его перевода и издания Терентьевым. Насчет получения вангов от ЕСДЛ в 1991 г. - это уже выяснили, было. Или у вас "присутствие линии передачи" - это нисхождение некоего духа святого при рукоположении???

----------


## Sforza

Вам самому не смешно?Пытаетесь вести ньингмапинскую линию передачи от ламрима школы Гелуг.Сюрреализм какой-то. :Smilie: И причём тут ванги ЕСДЛ?Да мало ли кто их получал.Что ж теперь,всем получившим открывать свои монастыри?
Да и вообще,Али,эта тема обмусоливалась неоднократно что здесь,что на параллельном буддийском форуме,поэтому,позвольте,не будем повторяться.Уж очень боянить  не хоцца,да и по ключевым вопросам не было получено ни одного вразумительного ответа.Извините.
Просто примите скромный совет: признавайте Олега Володимровича тертоном и многие неудобные моменты отпадут сами собой...Я серьёзно. :Smilie:

----------

Denli (08.04.2009), PampKin Head (08.04.2009), Дмитрий Певко (07.04.2009)

----------


## Ali

> Вам самому не смешно?Пытаетесь вести ньингмапинскую линию передачи от ламрима школы Гелуг.Сюрреализм какой-то.


С чего Вы взяли, что я пытаюсь это делать??? Я говорю о том, что с наличием ТАНТРИЧЕСКИХ посвящений уже разобрались как минимум по линии ЕСДЛ. Хотя, если почитать этот форум, то некоторые "мегапрактики" с пеной у рта ранее отстаивали мнение, что ДЖ ВООБЩЕ никаких посвящений не имеет и даже в Бурятии не был. 
Теперь по Лам-римам. Вы, вероятно, не поняли, что я имел ввиду Лам-римы во МНОЖЕСТВЕННОМ числе, как тип текстов. Свой Лам-рим есть и у Ньингмы. Так вот, ДЖ давал 4 ло-чжонга и Нгондро оттуда еще до того, как большинство "наших доморощенных" вообще узнали , что есть такое слово - "Лам-рим". Причем об этом я могу говорить со всей уверенностью, поскольку сам слушал аудиозаписи наставлений на эту тему ДЖ еще 90 года. Причем я не нашел там каких либо "сектанских" или "неканонических" пассажей.

----------


## Sforza

Т.е. на вопрос о линии преемственности вы в очередной раз ссылаетесь на ванги(или ванг?),полученные в начале 90х от ЕСДЛ в Бурятии,а так же  некие Ламримы  школы ньингма :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ,которые были зачитаны на магнитофонную ленту приблизительно в то же самое время .Ну,как-то не густо для основания собственного ньингмапинского монастыря и собственной линии преемственности.Вам так не кажется?.Ну,вот как-то совсем не вчечатляет.Ну,вот совсем. :Smilie: 
В общем,Али,требуйте от тертона(раз уж вы с ним на короткой ноге) ,чтобы он как можно скорее  явил миру цикл учений Жамбо Терсар или,допустим, Жамбо Ньингтик(открытых как терма ума),дабы не ставить своих последователей в такое вот неудобное положение...И я почему-то уверен,что в этом вопросе великолепный учитель обязательно пойдёт вам на встречу. Дерзайте. :Smilie:

----------


## Ali

Уважааааемая... Я уже писал выше и здесь и в других местах и про Гелуг, и про Ньингму, и пр Лонгчен Ньнтиг и много чего еще - почитайте внимательно. 
Можете фантазировать о чем угодно, хоть про "тертонов", хоть про "Жамбо Ньнтиг" - "Дерзайте"  :Smilie:  К счастью, ваши слова никак не отражаются на событиях, разве что - на Вашем состоянии ума  :Smilie:

----------


## Sforza

> Я уже писал выше и здесь и в других местах и про Гелуг, и про Ньингму, и пр Лонгчен Ньнтиг и много чего еще - почитайте внимательно.


Дык,пол-форума об этом исписано,и не только вами :Smilie: но только какое всё это отношение имеет к жамбо ньинтик?

----------


## Sforza

> Уважааааемая... Я уже писал выше и здесь и


Вообще-то я мальчег.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Ali

Мальчег :Smilie: , почитайте здесь: http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread.php?t=4961&page=8 А то я уже устал повторяться. Или напишите лично ДЖ на его форум, что бы я не выполнял здесь роль его Меркурия.

----------


## Sforza

> Мальчег, почитайте здесь


Неугомонный,когда вас разблокируют,можете обращаться ко мне просто Лорка. :Smilie:

----------


## Аминадав

> В настоящее время я сам участвую в финансировании его пректа по приглашению на СТАЦИОНАРНОЕ проживание в Украину тибетских Учителей для системного обучения монахов и мирян. Уже есть официальная договоренность об отсылке людей в один из крупнейших монастырей Ньингмы в Индии, сейчас решается вопрос о квалифицированном переводчике, чтобы решить вопрос языкового барьера.


Вот это, по моему, стоит приветствовать.

----------

